# where they sale custom made lowrider plaques



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

i was wondering does anybody do custom plaques for rear window i need a plaque for my impala anybody no where i can get one made custom......


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

I know plaquewerkz does custom plates there are also a few companies that do them here on LIL i will see if i cant find the thread and post it up for u


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=backing+plates

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=backing+plates


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4PUMPEDMONTE_@Oct 28 2007, 10:02 AM~9099793
> *I know plaquewerkz does custom plates there are also a few companies that do them here on LIL i will see if i cant find the thread and post it up for u
> *


mark at plaquewerks, gets my vote.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

DAMN ALL YOUR CHROME AIN'T FELL OFF YET 
THAT'S WHAT ALL OF OURS DID FROM MARK
THERE'S PEOPLE ON HERE ALL THE TIME TALKIN ABOUT 
HE TAKES THERE $$$ THEN HE WON'T CALL THEM BACK AND IF HE DOES IT'S 3 MONTH'S LATER MOST PEOPLE AIN'T GOT TIME FOR ALL 
THAT BULL SHIT ...WAISTED ALMOST A YEAR AND A LOT OF $$$ MISSIN WITH THAT MAN THAT ALL I GOT TO SAY ON THAT


JUST DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME 

JAGSTER ENGINEERING COMPANY
213-703-3229
323-573-7494 
ASK FOR JOEL 
BUY FROM A LOWRIDER


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

Well said fullyclowin


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 31 2007, 06:43 PM~9126421
> *DAMN ALL YOUR CHROME AIN'T FELL OFF YET
> THAT'S WHAT ALL OF OURS DID FROM MARK
> THERE'S PEOPLE ON HERE ALL THE TIME TALKIN ABOUT
> ...


the chrome on all the plaques are just fine. the one in my hopper was beat to death but looks just as good as new. 

what a lot of people don't know about mark, is that plaques are not what pays his bills, he does it because he loves it. 

i am not going to put out any personal info on the guy, but just remember times get hard and things fall behind sometimes, not sticking up for the guy. just stating my experience with him.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

well all i know is that our chrome fell of ours 
and i called him tryin to be cool about it 
because like you said shit happens ...
but when i called him he got an attitude with me 
and told me we get what we pay for and i was like damn 
you didn't tell us we had to pay extra to keep the 
chrome on the fuckin plaques 
hell we got $20,000 dollar cars on up if we need to pay 
an extra hundred or something for some quality we could have done that...but he said send them back and he would fix them and there would be a charge for doing that i was like no fuckin thanks 
on that you got us once you won't the second time 

close two a $1000 waisted no big deal i told joel what he did 
and he didn't charge me any setup fee because he felt bad about 
us gettin fucked around now that's a good guy 
i've also talked to other people that's had simular problems with mark...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 1 2007, 06:11 PM~9132880
> *well all i know is that our chrome fell of ours
> and i called him tryin to be cool about it
> because like you said shit happens ...
> ...


I've had nothing but good experiences with him and I'm sure he'd make anything right.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Hit me up, i got a friend that cam make them.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 1 2007, 03:11 PM~9132880
> *well all i know is that our chrome fell of ours
> and i called him tryin to be cool about it
> because like you said shit happens ...
> ...


now u know that shit's Funny


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

hERE HOMMIE 
http://www.lazerwerks.com/index.htm


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

pm"PURE XTC" he'll hook you up with all you need homie


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

TnT Metal Works

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=378713


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 10 2008, 08:09 PM~9662292
> *pm"PURE XTC" he'll hook you up with all you need homie
> *


X2


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Jan 9 2008, 11:56 AM~9647665
> *hERE HOMMIE
> http://www.lazerwerks.com/index.htm
> *


I'VE BEEN WAITING ALMOST A YEAR FOR 1 PLAQUE! :nosad: :tears:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Our Club Plaques were cut out by *"Kustombuilder".*
hit him up for any plaques that need to be done. very good person to deal with.
quick and easy turn around times with chrome options as well.

as you see here i had 1 bicycle plaque made as well as a car plaque that will be chromed out. these are just raw plaques shown so far.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

my bad double post. i will also post up what i did with my bicycle plaque too. :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

here is the bumper kit now that its done. this is my "bicycle plaque" :0 :cheesy: 
what do you think?
let me know please :biggrin:


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jan 20 2008, 09:16 PM~9742307
> *here is the bumper kit now that its done. this is my "bicycle plaque" :0  :cheesy:
> what do you think?
> let me know please :biggrin:
> ...


Looks good! Im actually not a fan of booty kits, but I have to say the plaque in it is done tastefully!


----------

